# PPI PC2100 which do I have?



## Calebreynolds (Feb 16, 2020)

I have this old power class precision power.
I am wondering what the specs are because I have found 2 pdf manuals and they both show different power ratings.

This thing is big. So much so that I just can’t imagine it being the lower powered one. Hoping someone on here can give me some insight.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

That one is 100x2 at 4 ohms. The new one probably says 25x2 and it was usually chrome. You have a very nice amp there.


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Not too mention underrated as well as far as power goes back when PPI was quality stuff.


----------



## Calebreynolds (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank y’all very much for your help. I’m buying a
Helix 4 channel for my front stage but I’ll run this one until it comes in


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

PC2100.2 Silver amps 
25 WRMS x 2 @ 4 ohms per channel
50 WRMS x 2 @ 2 ohms per channel
100 WRMS x 1 @ 4 ohms bridged











PC2100 Dark Grey amps 
100 WRMS x 2 @ 4 ohms per channel
200 WRMS x 2 @ 2 ohms per channel
400 WRMS x 1 @ 4 ohms bridged


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

The white manual is for the Grey amps. The black with race car is for the chrome & silver amps. The .2 after the model number means watts bridged


----------

